# ITS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aug Throwdown



## bmudd14474

This months theme will be .......................................................
BRISKET and Drink Throwdown.

You need to present your best Brisket plate AND your best drink to go along with it. The drink can be with or without alcohol.





 I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 8/31/14


The rules are the same and available HERE. 

*
Code Word: Bessie



Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 8/31/2014  Please email all entries to [email protected]

The 2 prizes this month are the following.

A super fast Thermapen provided by SMF.

and 

a A-Maze-N Smoker Prize package provided by A-Maze-N Products



Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Oh Bessie this is gonna be good!


----------



## pc farmer

Maybe a good time to try my first brisket.  I have the drink down pat.


----------



## welshrarebit

I was gonna do chicken tomorrow but a brisket it is...

Does an open can of beer qualify as my best drink? ;)


----------



## bmudd14474

Welshrarebit said:


> I was gonna do chicken tomorrow but a brisket it is...
> 
> Does an open can of beer qualify as my best drink? ;)



Its a drink so yes.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

c farmer said:


> Maybe a good time to try my first brisket.  I have the drink down pat.     :biggrin:



Briskets are awesome.....  Drinks !  :beercheer::ROTF


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

I'am so in on this one !  :yahoo:  Love briskets & a drink !  :th_wsmsmile0ly:    :beercheer:


----------



## bdskelly

GREAT TIMING ...Just bought a cowboy holster for my injector pistol.













BSS_34968_237_433.jpg.png



__ bdskelly
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## driedstick

the drink in easy enough but I don't know on the brisket part

DS


----------



## eman

Does the drink need a smoked element in it?


----------



## chef jimmyj

Two Birds One Stone...A Bacon Bourbon Brisket Smoothie!...JJ


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Can anyone really beat a perfectly smoked brisket, and frosty cold PBR??? I didn't think so. So what's the real contest?


----------



## pc farmer

PBR????

Yuengling here.













IMG_20140727_184901225_zps9dng0epx.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Aug 2, 2014


----------



## hillbillyrkstr

Yunengling??? 

Yor ordering Chinese food or drinking beer?
#Merica


----------



## pc farmer

Made in Pa.


----------



## welshrarebit

Don't you go disrespecting PBRs! It was named America's best beer in 1893! That's where the blue ribbon came from...


----------



## pc farmer

Hey, its not bad.

Just yuengling is better in my opinion.

My dad only drinks PBR.


----------



## driedstick

Welshrarebit said:


> Don't you go disrespecting PBRs! It was named America's best beer in 1893! That's where the blue ribbon came from...


Damn right I like Rodeo LOL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keystalopes for me they are so elusive

A full Cooler is a happy Cooler

DS


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Yunengling???
> 
> Yor ordering Chinese food or drinking beer?
> #Merica



Chinese????   Dang it man, it's Americas oldest brewery!!!  It's been around since 1829, and is one of the largest American owned breweries.  Sorry, if it seems like I'm coming off a little brash, but there ain't nothin' Chinese about Yuengling.  That's 100 percent American!    :usa:


----------



## timberjet

hillbillyrkstr said:


> Can anyone really beat a perfectly smoked brisket, and frosty cold PBR??? I didn't think so. So what's the real contest?


Yes sir Love the Blue Ribbon Beer.


----------



## beerwagon

the statue of liberty just cried....

if you think of anything other than Yuengling. when you hear lager...something has gone terribly wrong.

saying that it is Chinese is a entirely new blasphemy


----------



## timberjet

beerwagon said:


> the statue of liberty just cried....
> 
> if you think of anything other than Yuengling. when you hear lager...something has gone terribly wrong.
> 
> saying that it is Chinese is a entirely new blasphemy


Like!


----------



## paranormalsmoke

Brisket and my own home brewed Squatch Slobber....I'm down


----------



## bmudd14474

eman said:


> Does the drink need a smoked element in it?



I thought about it Bob but im not making it required to have a smoked element on the drink. If they are able to add one then it will be a bonus.


----------



## knifebld

This is gonna be fun!


----------



## dcarch

I am not sure I can do this one.

I don't do smoke ring, I don't do bark, and I don't do burnt ends.

Just pure low & slow smoke. Which may not look good in pictures.

dcarch


----------



## wormtown q

Never submitted to a throwback before.  Might have to try this one.  Been looking for a reason to do another brisket. 

On the PBR vs. Yuengling thing, let's just say this Yuengling just started being sold in Ma. after a long hiatus, I for one did not miss it!!! 

Love PBR but for mass produced American Beers give me a Sam Adams Summer Ale any day!


----------



## padronman

OK this may just be my First TD!!!   Brisket should be an easy and fun choice.  Drink?  Hell I know my drinks!!  As for beer?  I don't do Mass produced.......I rarely do Lager.......but I do love a GREAT small batch local beer......so maybe.....beer it shall be.


----------



## dish

I guess it's time for my first brisket.


----------



## daricksta

bmudd14474 said:


> This months theme will be .......................................................
> BRISKET and Drink Throwdown.
> 
> You need to present your best Brisket plate AND your best drink to go along with it. The drink can be with or without alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 8/31/14
> 
> 
> The rules are the same and available HERE.
> 
> 
> *Code Word: Bessie
> 
> 
> 
> Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 8/31/2014 Please email all entries to [email protected]
> 
> The 2 prizes this month are the following.
> 
> A super fast Thermapen provided by SMF.
> 
> and
> 
> a A-Maze-N Smoker Prize package provided by A-Maze-N Products
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels tu*





bmudd14474 said:


> This months theme will be .......................................................
> BRISKET and Drink Throwdown.
> 
> You need to present your best Brisket plate AND your best drink to go along with it. The drink can be with or without alcohol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see this one unfold. It will run until end of day 8/31/14
> 
> 
> The rules are the same and available HERE.
> 
> 
> *Code Word: Bessie
> 
> 
> 
> Please submit all entries to me by the end of the day on 8/31/2014 Please email all entries to [email protected]
> 
> The 2 prizes this month are the following.
> 
> A super fast Thermapen provided by SMF.
> 
> and
> 
> a A-Maze-N Smoker Prize package provided by A-Maze-N Products
> 
> 
> 
> Good Luck everyone. Now get those wheels turning.*


Darn it all! Just smoked a brisket yesterday but with no Qview. Wouldn't have mattered since I was using smallish leftover pieces from two larger briskets that had been cut up for slow cooker recipes. But the 3 pieces I smoked turned out to be the best brisket I've ever made.  Didn't make any drinks but then I didn't know about this contest. Now, I'm thinking about the leftover smoked brisket. Mmmmmm, brisket sandwiches......


----------



## wormtown q

PadronMan

I'm with you on Lager and Ma. Produced but if I'm doing one that would be it.  Give me a nice local Brew like a Wormtown Be Hoppy, A Nightshift Viva or any Hill Farmstead and I'm pretty happy!  Bring on the Brisket.


----------



## dougmays

Beef and Beer!! oh my goodness!


----------



## icyhot

What do I have to do to enter. Pics or what


----------



## robbq

P B R is a good beer And so was Stroh back in the day Brewed in my Hometown city of Detroit.  However for this throw down , I believe brewing my own select beer is in order.  LOOK OUT!


----------



## knifebld

This open to all SMF members? Non-US residents too?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

knifebld said:


> This open to all SMF members? Non-US residents too?


I believe so!!! There's nothing in the rules that says otherwise! I hope I have time to do this one!


----------



## mrmosh303

*so...i guess i will have to find the rules, and throwdown in this contest...i have been smoking some incredible meats, and have tried a brisket once already, which has put some great ideas in my mind...so...game on, my friend*

*i need a good thermapen...*












DSCN0245.JPG



__ mrmosh303
__ Aug 7, 2014





*...a Qview from my 1st attempt*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

mrmosh303 said:


> *so...i guess i will have to find the rules, and throwdown in this contest...i have been smoking some incredible meats, and have tried a brisket once already, which has put some great ideas in my mind...so...game on, my friend*
> 
> *i need a good thermapen...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSCN0245.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ mrmosh303
> __ Aug 7, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *...a Qview from my 1st attempt*



A link to the rules is in the first post of this thread.


----------



## little smokey

5oclocksomewher said:


> Chinese???? Dang it man, it's Americas oldest brewery!!! It's been around since 1829, and is one of the largest American owned breweries. Sorry, if it seems like I'm coming off a little brash, but there ain't nothin' Chinese about Yuengling. That's 100 percent American!


Yuengling is a German beer brought to America by a german brew master(he just changed his name when he got here).  His brewery in America was the families second brewery as he left the original in Germany for his brother to run.  SO not so American after all!  SO the chinese food place down the street is just as American because the building was built here and the food is made in their kitchen all though the owner is from China and most liekly his recipes(possibly).  lol


----------



## welshrarebit

I'm thinking my best drink is gonna be a cup of hand picked, slow roasted (smoked perhaps???) Kona coffee from some trees in my front yard!


----------



## todg

Does it have to be a packer or just a point or flat???? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher

little smokey said:


> Yuengling is a German beer brought to America by a german brew master(he just changed his name when he got here).  His brewery in America was the families second brewery as he left the original in Germany for his brother to run.  SO not so American after all!  SO the chinese food place down the street is just as American because the building was built here and the food is made in their kitchen all though the owner is from China and most liekly his recipes(possibly).  lol



Ok...so you're comparing a Chinese Resteraunt down the street to a family that has built an American Legacy since 1829 with 5,6,7 generations of Americans born on this soil and employing thousands of American citizens for almost  2 centuries???  Ah, I really have no response to that one!!!


----------



## bmudd14474

Todg said:


> Does it have to be a packer or just a point or flat???? Thanks in advance.



Your Choice


----------



## paranormalsmoke

And so it begins.....newbie on a mission













20140816_170836.jpg



__ paranormalsmoke
__ Aug 17, 2014


----------



## robbq

ParanormalSmoke said:


> And so it begins.....newbie on a mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140816_170836.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ paranormalsmoke
> __ Aug 17, 2014



Looks a little under done. You might want to leave it on a bit more longer. ..lol


----------



## paranormalsmoke

Doh.....my newbieness is showing!


----------



## oldeboone

Raised in Tamaqua Pa. We called it Chinese beer 50 years ago, BUT it is good beer !!!!  Ernie


----------



## twl1229

Where is this going down at?


----------



## briggy

Woo hoo!  Entry just sent in.  Thanks for the throwdown!


----------



## borion2

Too bad for me and good for the rest of you!  I found this forum after I finished the pinnacle of briskets on Friday (8/29).  We were to eager to eat and didn't take pictures.  On top of that the choice of drink would be something that is not available outside of Wisconsin, New Glarus Spotted Cow.  A beer so good that bars outside of WI have risked their liquor licenses by serving it.


----------



## biggqwesty

So where are these entries???


----------



## jarjarchef

Very busy month for me. No time to make one. Best of luck to all that entered. I am looking forward to seeing all of the creations.


----------



## stonesfan

Boy am I glad you cleared up the " PBR " thing, I thought it meant " Professional Bull Rider "........................................
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Stoney


----------



## overwe1ght bbq

Man I join a little late just missed this. It would have been fun. A brisket and a mixed drink I like to call summer beer.


----------

